# Getting a massage while nursing...what about leaks?



## MomInCalifornia (Jul 17, 2003)

My husband has asked me if I would like a gift certificate for a spa day for Mother's Day.







I would love to get a massage, but I still leak alot and I'm not sure how to mannage that. I don't want to wear a bra with nursing pads, cuz that would really mess with the back massage part. I suppose I could just leak into the towel I am lying on, but what about when you roll over and are on your back. I can't very well be spraying the poor man or woman in their face









Even if I nurse right before the massage, there is a good chance I will leak (spray all over







) during the hour.

Any advice, or an I doomed to no massages for the next few years?


----------



## erikaa (Apr 11, 2005)

If I were you I'd ask for a small towel to lay across or under your breasts to catch the leaks!


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

I would definitely get the massage if you have a jones for one. And lucky you for having this happy problem of having to figure out how to get a massage while bf!







In addition to using a towel, what about the old crossing your arms across your chest and pressing with your fists when you feel let-down? Also if you are concerned if the person doing the massage will be weird if you do leak, you might go to someone who specializes in pregnancy massage since they might have more understanding about your situation. Enjoy!


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm a massage therapist and when I had nursing clients, I would place a towel (or 2) down on the table for them and then they could also place it on their breasts when they turned over. Some massage tables have cut-outs for your breasts or special cushions that also have the same. They are very comfy, especially if you are large breasted or your baby is young







.

Enjoy~

Lisa


----------



## erikaa (Apr 11, 2005)

another trick I learned when I went to massage school is that when you have a large breasted woman you can simply place a regular pillow under her belly when she's face down. it helps give them a little room. enjoy your massage!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Enjoy mama!!!


----------



## dlm194 (Mar 23, 2005)

I just got a massage today and was worried about the same thing. I told the massage therapist that I was bfing and I still tend to leak. I asked her if she had a towel that I could put under my boobs when I laid on my stomach. She was fine about it.







I was leaking just a little when I got up but not much.


----------

